
Learning to translate improves the rest of NLP - alrojo
https://einstein.ai/research/learned-in-translation-contextualized-word-vectors
======
alrojo
Paper (arxiv coming later today):
[https://einstein.ai/static/images/layouts/research/cove/McCa...](https://einstein.ai/static/images/layouts/research/cove/McCann2017LearnedIT.pdf)

Code: [https://github.com/salesforce/cove](https://github.com/salesforce/cove)

